# Why hermophidites?



## afganja (Mar 28, 2007)

For 20 years,i've had a purple afgani strain that has always been easy to grow,big yield,potent,and a favorite of most that tried it.About 5 years ago,i stopped growing for 3 years.Now,for the past 2 years,the females that i had been counting on all summer and planning on a huge crop,has turned to hermophidite after clearly showing just female and budding like crazy.2 years in a row that has ruined my crop. i am planning once again,to put out a big crop,but,how do i prevent this and why is it happening.any help would be much appreciated.thanx


----------



## Hick (Mar 28, 2007)

hmmmmmmm...clones or from seed?..
From seed, sounds like 'possibly' has had herm' genetics introduced by accident, somewhere along the way. Maybe your neighbor was growing lowryders,...
lol..

no excess stress?..change of technique or environment?..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> Maybe your neighbor was growing lowryders,...
> lol..


*ROFLMAO Hick :rofl: *


----------



## afganja (Mar 28, 2007)

I now start from seed,indoors,sex them and throw out all males.round 18" high they go outside.About a month before picking most turn hermophidite.  Another grower insist that its from NOT crossing w/another type for so long.Is that bullshit?


----------



## KADE (Mar 28, 2007)

well if yours were pollenated by a hermie.. then most of ur seeds would be hermies too.


----------



## Hick (Mar 28, 2007)

It looks like you're working with 7th-8th generation seeds then?..
It '_could_' "IMHO"..be from 'in breeding'/breeding without proper selection. Somewhere along the line, possibly even prior to you aquireing them, they may have had the "hermie gene" implanted in line. It's a characteristic that can rear it's ugly head at any time, once there. A very difficult characteristic to eliminate, once implanted, also.


----------



## afganja (Mar 28, 2007)

Now that makes sense.It also sucks though.Thanx.I guess try some new breeds.That might be a good thing though


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 28, 2007)

Purple Afghani?...wow...I feel  your pain....if I had enough space, like a lot of land available, I would conisider isolating a few fems...far away from your new crop.  If you really wanted, you could reverse those traits....but it would take alot of isolated plants, and a few years probably.

Just something to think about....good luck.


----------



## afganja (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah,when i aquired them,there was not much knowledge in my circle anyways,about seed banks being safe or not.Actually,I still dont know how risky they are.Never used one. But i do know that over the years,alot of people have drooled that i still had an "original" strain like this and over the years i was even cloning the best of the best twice per year.once outside,once inside.So,Advice on seedbank safety would be nice as i will start something new and take the time to breed this trait out of my afgani at the same time.THANX


----------

